# Bilder aus Video exportieren?



## misswebmistress (4. August 2004)

Guten Morgen Videofreaks!

Wer kann mir sagen wie ich am schnellsten Bilder aus einem Video (wmv)exportiere, ohne die Screenshot-Methode verwenden zu müssen  
Vielleicht gibts da irgendeine Free/Shareware?

Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. August 2004)

Hi,
VirtualDub und dann Sequenz speichern.
Oder mit AFX z.B exportieren und dann Bildsequenz.

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## kasper (4. August 2004)

Welche Version von VirtualDub kann .wmv laden?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. August 2004)

Da war ich mir eben nicht ganz sicher ob das geh, hab das aber misswebmistress auch nochmal in einer PM geschrieben weil es zu diesem Thema noch etwas mitteilen wollte was in diesem Forum denke ich mal nicht gerne gesehen wird. Aber Sie sollte mal bei vcdhelp.com oder bei Sonicfoundry.com 
nach einem Programm "Vegas Video" oder "Stream Anywhere" suchen. Die können WMV in AVI umwandeln.

MFG


----------



## misswebmistress (4. August 2004)

So, hab meine Antwort gefunden,
PowerDVD hat eine Capute-to-bmp-Funktion.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe


----------

